

Marketing law: Words & phrases to avoid, w/ safer alternatives - dctoedt
http://www.techlawnotes.com/marketing-legal-review-some-words-and-phrases-to-avoid-with-safer-alternatives/

======
dctoedt
Disclosure (from OP): This is self-submitted; it's something I wrote up last
week, and thought it might be useful to HNers.

